# Escape proofing



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Moving in a week and the yard has no fencing but has pretty much everything else I was looking for. Can't have it all I guess. I'm allowed to fence in an area of the yard though and have been wondering how to "Woof proof" it. It'll have to be a minimum of 6ft but even then I know if he had the urge he'd scale that no problem. So I was thinking maybe chicken wire or something going over the top?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you considered an electronic fence? No matter what it will require a training period. And for me it's just easier to teach them boundaries anyway. I don't have a fence either.......last two years was because we were renting. Now I have my own house, just haven't installed the fence yet. For me it's more to keep unwanted dogs OUT of my yard since my guys only go outside when supervised anyway.


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

Chain-spot.Cheapest and dog friendliest method


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've tried a shock collar on Woof for training and he didn't blink an eye. Once he gets something in his head that's it, everything else is blacked out. I kind of had my doubts about electronic fences would work for him.

Woof is on a chain at the current house and Boone is free roaming but both will have to be contained in the new house as we'll be in town instead of country. I really don't like them being on chains, Boone tangles his within minutes as he gets so stressed out on them and Woof I'm afraid is going to break his neck as he runs full tilt to the end, he's done back flips at times.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Trolley line? Covered kennel, coyote rollers (you can make your own), hotwire at the top, etc. I just keep my fence jumper on a leash or chain spot, I'm bought a hotwire setup but I'm not convinced he'd even hit it on his way over and not worth the risk to me since he is DA and really wants to get the mastiff a couple doors down.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I personally wouldn't trust either of my dogs loose in a yard unsupervised. Ever.

It isn't safe where I live, so they are crated indoors, but at my mom's they have seperate tie-outs. They are leashed 100% of the time when I leave my apt, but at my mom's I never leash them because its in the boonies and they are well trained. Neither is fully fenced, but even if it were I still wouldn't trust them... they are sled dogs after all. 

Another solution would be to make him a roofed kennel that is floored with cement. He could develop barrier frustration issues though, which is also a concern in with a fence too.
He'd have a lot more room to move on a chain spot though. Get a nice wide collar (1.5-2" wide), so the pressure is distributed evenly on his neck and it won't hurt him when he's being stupid on his chain.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Also, I have seen high drive dogs go right through a hot wire above and below a yard fence. Scout is one of them. Her previous owners left her loose int he fenced yard and she developed all sorts of delightful habits that I've gotten to try and fix. And she's missing a tooth because she dug out and chased their neighbors horses. She's lucky those horses didn't kill her. And she's only 25% Sibe. Never trust a husky not to run. They are far from stupid and will figure any fence out if they really want to. :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The only thing that would keep Shiloh, our wolf hybrid, confined was a six foot fence with a hot wire at the top AND bottom...keep her from going over, or digging under. 

I'm not the biggest fan of invisible fences because they can cause HUGE anxiety problems with dogs. They cannot see what is hurting them when they get close to the boundary...so they panic and worry about it. PLUS it can inhibit a dog from coming back in IF they were to ever get out. They know about where they get shocked, so to come back in would take a HUGE reinforcement.....Plus like someone said, it doesn't keep anything out!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What about a zipline? Lots of room with that.

I just don't like electronic fences. Any stray dog could come in an attack your dog. Or kids could stand outside the barrier and tease. Or your dog could learn to stand the shock and go through, although people have said if they are trained correctly they won't do that.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What I thought was a really good idea for a husky type is one of those, well, I think they call them coyote fences. Its just your normal fence, with a roller bar at the top, so if the dog tries to scale the fence, the front paws will touch the roller bar, it rolls and the dogs slides off. Looked like a great theory to me, but I don't have an escape artist here.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Those coyote rollers look interesting. I just have this feeling that Woof would figure them out somehow. I was told not to build anything too "hick" whatever that means, guess nothing that's an eyesore and looks like Red Green put it together. So a few things for me to think about.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

This is the type of fence we put in here! 6ft. Also keeps the deer out. Invisible fences definitely wouldn't work here as the bitch of this litter would stand at the shocking point and wear out the battery, then escape. Dog Fence Kits They are not cheap, but cheaper than putting in a wood fence and they are portable.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

definitely put something over his kennel
so he can't climb out. make sure he can't
dig out.


----------

